

ASK:HN Is HN accessed more by mobile or desktop/laptop? - nashequilibrium


======
kimura
My guess is desktop/laptop between 9am and 5pm

------
simbolit
my own use case is 30-45mins on the laptop each evening, smartphone during
short breaks throughout the day.

